# RED BULL KALI-RACE in Hannover-Empelde



## Fh4n (1. Juni 2005)

Veranstaltung:
RED BULL KALI-RACE
23.Juli 2005 auf dem
Kaliberg in Emeplde bei Hannover.

Kaliberg Empelde
Hansastraße 55a
30952 Hannover

Anmeldungen:
Name, Vorname, Anschrift, Geburtsdatum, 
Startklasse und Team an 

[email protected]

Zeitplan:
Samstag:
08-15 Nachmeldung
08-15 Startnummernausgabe
12-16 Freies- und Pflichttraining
16-17 Streckensperrung
17-20 Qualifikationläufe
20-22 Streckensperrung
22-24 Finalläufe
24-02 Freies Fahren

Startberechtigung:
RED BULL NIGHT 4-CROSS
Startberechtigt ist jeder, der über ein Mountainbike oder BMX 
(bis max. 26 Zoll, 2 funktionierende Bremsen), sowie über 
entsprechende Schutzkleidung verfügt, dazu gehören:
- Helm mit Kinnschutz
- Brust-(wird empfohlen nicht pflicht), Rücken-(wird empfohlen nicht pflicht), Knie- und Ellenbogenprotektoren
- Handschuhe mit langen Fingern

Startgebühr:
Die Startgebühr beträgt 15 (U14-MIX 10). Die Startgebühr 
ist zu überweisen an Team Black Elite  Bikerteam Hannover e.V.
KTO: 800 381 310 0 BLZ: 251 900 01 Hannoversche Volksbank eG

Anmeldeschluss:
Anmeldeschluss ist der 13.Juli 2005.
Nachmeldungen sind bis 15:00 Uhr (Nachmeldegebühr 5  zu der normalen Aneldegebühr) Samstag möglich.

Leistungen:
Medaillen für Bestplatzierten, Urkunden für alle Teilnehmer und natürlich Red Bull bis zum Abwinken.


Haftungsausschluss:
Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr. Alle Teilnehmer verpflichten sich schriftlich durch
Unterschrift am Renntag zu jeglichem Haftungsausschluss gegenüber dem Veranstalter und Organisation.


----------



## hollow (2. Juni 2005)

ich bin höchstwahrscheinlich da, ob ich fahre muss ich mal schauen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roofrockrider (5. Juni 2005)

Hallo 4Crosser,
der 1. Streckenabschnitt wird gerade ausgebaut. In der ersten Kurve 
wird ein 4fach Anlieger entstehen und danach eine große Stufe mit anschließender Landung. Die Strecke wird Taghell ausgeleuchtet. 
Für den Bergtransport stehen 1 oder 2 LKW´s zur Verfügung je nach Anzahl der Teilnehmer. Also meldet euch bitte vorher an bis zum 13. Juli 05 damit wir den Bergtransport planen können. Ganz besonders laden wir natürlich auch die Mountainbiker aus Hannover ein die letztes mal eher weniger zu sehen waren. Dieses Jahr wird es dann kein weiteres Rennen mehr in Hannover geben aber für nächstes Jahr sind wieder 2 Veranstaltungen geplant. Als Anhang noch ein paar Bilder vom 30.April 05. 
Martin


----------



## roofrockrider (5. Juni 2005)

achso wer weiß wie man größere Fotos hochladen kann?? geht ja nur bis 60KB 
habe aber schon viel größere Fotos gesehen hier im Forum


----------



## zyco (22. Juli 2005)

Wollt mich nochmal nach dem aktuellen Status des Rennens erkundigen.


Findet es zu 100% statt, komme was wolle, oder lässt sich die Strecke bei Regen garnicht mehr fahren ?
Wieviele Starter haben sich bis jetzt bei euch gemeldet ?

THX und weiter so


----------



## Rote-Locke (22. Juli 2005)

Moin,

Respekt das sieht ja echt goil aus.
Leider schafft es die Flensburgfraktion nicht zu Euch runter, da wir alle eben aus dem Urlaub zurück, bzw. noch Unterwegs sind und sich hier die Arbeit aufgestaut hat.   

Trotzdem viel Spaß und Erfolg!  

Erstma!


----------



## roofrockrider (23. Juli 2005)

Moin 
Das Rennen findet natürlich zu 100% statt egal was für Wetter oder wieviele Fahrer sich anmelden. Die Strecke ist im Moment gut präpariert aber durch den Dauerregen der letzten Tage etwas aufgeweicht. Die Strecke trocknet allerdings sehr schnell ab da steil und kein Schatten. Anmeldungen haben 
wir bisher 10 aber nicht lachen das letzte mal hatten wir gar keine Voranmeldung und das Rennen ist super gelaufen. 
Schöne Grüße aus Hannover
Martin


----------



## Misanthrop (23. Juli 2005)

Dann mal viel Spaß bei dem Wetter.

Wird eh nichts los sein, weder Zuschauer noch Fahrermäßig.

Aber ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel ERfolg


----------



## botcha (24. Juli 2005)

Kvasir schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mal viel Spaß bei dem Wetter.
> 
> Wird eh nichts los sein, weder Zuschauer noch Fahrermäßig.
> 
> Aber ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel ERfolg



na wenn da sich nich mal einer geirrt hat! 
also fahrer mäßig war es noch voller als beim letzten rennen..trotz des wetters   !
und mit alex lehmkul, daniel jahn und doro lindtke....die alle zu den top fahrer von deutschland gehören!ich bin schon sehr auf das nächste jahr gespannt!


----------



## mr_Triple-U (24. Juli 2005)

war schon nich schlecht. hat besser geklappt mim kunstlicht als ich erwartet hab. blos die organisation war letztes mal besser.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (24. Juli 2005)

War ja schon bemerkenswert was einem als Zuschauer für lau geboten wurde.
Es gab zwar geringe zeitliche Abweichungen, aber es wird ja alles ehrenamtlich und nicht von Profis organisiert. Solche Events werten die Provinz Hannover und Region auf.
Weiter so Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (24. Juli 2005)

Gibs scho Fotos?!


----------



## D3stroy3r (25. Juli 2005)

Heute war ein Artikel in der HAZ!


----------



## Nostros (25. Juli 2005)

ich les ihn mir gerade durch. Hab mir extra deswegen die Zeitung gekauft.
Sieht aba leida nich seh posetiv aus   na ja aba wie das bei der Presse halt so is ......


----------



## Fh4n (26. Juli 2005)

Hier scho ma ein paar Fotos:







































































U-18:
1. Konrad Höfer (Harz Racing Dual Team)
2. Daniel Rott (G-Bike)
3. Claus Martin (Harz Racing Dual Team)





Männer: 
1. Daniel Jahn (Nicolai/Zweiradshop-Torgau)
2. Kalle Möbius (Braunschweig)
3. Marius Bernascheck (G-Bike)





Frauen:
1. Dorothe Lindtke (Bikeman) 
2. Nico Kotte (Hannover)


----------



## Nostros (26. Juli 2005)

Wird es denn noch mehr Fotos geben oda waren das die einzigen??
Würd mich freuen wenns noch mehr werden


----------



## xtccheetah (26. Juli 2005)

mr_Triple-U schrieb:
			
		

> war schon nich schlecht. hat besser geklappt mim kunstlicht als ich erwartet hab. blos die organisation war letztes mal besser.



an Thomas

schön das du dich über die Orga beschwerst, mitfahren kannst du aber zum helfen hast du dich nicht einmal blicken lassen. aber mir soll es recht sein!


Ach an Kvasir 

du hast recht war wirklich nichts los, sah nur so aus als wäre was los gewesen.

Da ich Stefan Muhs und Hartmut Kumlehn versprochen hatte 2005 noch
einen Norddeutschen 4-X Cup zu machen, wird es wohl noch ein Rennen
nächstes Jahr geben. Allerdings werde ich mich dann von den Veranstaltungen
verabschieden. Es gibt zu wenig Leute die helfen und zu zu viele die meckern.
Und da der Mensch an sich so ist wie er ist, halt undankbar, hat sich das mit den Rennen erledigt. 

Die Zeitung schreibt schlechtes die Leute haben über den Lärm gemeckert.
Die Deisterfraktion platzt vor Neid und Hass. Ich muss sagen, ich werde einfach egoist und tu so als wäre ich genau so wie die. Ich erspare mir
damit ne Menge Ärger, sucht euch einen anderen Trottel, der diese Rennen
Veranstaltet oder in der Region Plätze schafft, wo man fahren kann.

Die Downhill-Strecke vom Nordmannsturm nach Barsinhausen habe so eben auch gecancelt, das hat sich die Szene selbst eingebrockt, wenn es solche Typen, wie Keha-Oli oder Daniel gibt, die alles kaputt machen.
Dann habt ihr es nicht anders verdient, wollen wir mal sehen wie toll ihr das
alle könnt. Weil ihr in der Vergangenheit auch so viel errreicht habt. Siehe Abriss Benther und Deister.

Viel Spaß noch beim Fahrradfahren.  

Bijan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acki (26. Juli 2005)

xtccheetah schrieb:
			
		

> an Thomas
> 
> schön das du dich über die Orga beschwerst, mitfahren kannst du aber zum helfen hast du dich nicht einmal blicken lassen. aber mir soll es recht sein!



Als Außenstehender kann ich nicht erkennen, dass er sich über die Organisation beschwert hat. Er hat lediglich beide Rennen verglichen.
Das kann auch heißen, dass das erste Rennen sehr gut war und das zweite Rennen "nur" gut war.


Übrigens gehört es sich nicht, im Forum persönliche Namen zu veröffentlichen um Leute zu schikanieren.


Viele Grüße


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (26. Juli 2005)

@xtccheetah
Mit Deiner etwas emotionalen Reaktion tust Du den Leuten unrecht die sich mit dem Verein identifizieren und Unterstützung zeigen (z.b. Streckenwart, kleine Jungs die bei jedem Training dabei sind u.s.w.)  . Nörgler und Klug********r gibt es immer. Übersehe die vielen positiven Reaktionen nicht.

Mitleid kriegt man geschenkt, Neid muss man sich erarbeiten


----------



## heliusdh (26. Juli 2005)

Kann man das ganze jahr dort fahren oder ist es immer nur für Rennen ?


----------



## xtccheetah (27. Juli 2005)




----------



## harryhallers (27. Juli 2005)

Hier nochmal der HAZ Artikel:






Grüße und weiter so!


----------



## heliusdh (27. Juli 2005)

Es hat mir immer noch keiner verraten ob es eine permanente Strecke ist oder nicht


----------



## Fh4n (27. Juli 2005)

Die Strecke ist permanent. Samstags ab 14h ist für jedermann offen!


----------



## Sensemann (28. Juli 2005)

Für mich war das Rennen, das erste, was ich erlebt habe und war völlig begeistert. Der XTC Cheater soll sich echt nicht beklagen. Alle mit denen ich gesprochen habe waren restlos begeistert. Der Typ von der HAZ war halt nur muffig, dass er mit seinen Gucci-Slippern durch Matsch latschen mußte. Pech gehabt, dass ist eine Rennstrecke und kein Golfplatz. 
Aus Insiderkreisen kann ich mal Vorlaut berichten, dass es definitiv auch dieses Jahr noch Aktionen auf der/ unserer Rennstrecke geben wird. Leider (oder auch gut so) hat der Mensch noch nicht die komplette Kontrolle über das Wetter erlangt und so kann man Regen halt nicht ausschließen.
Trotzdem haben sich finde ich genug Zuschauer eingefunden.

Mein einziger Kritikpunkt geht an die Fahrer. Ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass die Fahrer, die nicht ins Finale oder Halbfinale gekommen sind sich wenigstens an der Strecke aufstellen und die Fahrer anfeuern. Als Starter ist es ziemlich traurig, wenn man ein Rennen startet, bei dem vielleicht nur zehn Leute an der Strecke stehen und zuschauen.

Sound: Cooles Rennen!
@all: besucht und doch! Jeden Sa und So nachmittags.


----------



## roofrockrider (28. Juli 2005)

Am längsten lebt man wenn man sich einfach raushält aber ich kanns wieder mal nicht lassen. 
An XTC den alten angeber kann ich nur sagen mach weiter so mit namen öffentlich in den dreck ziehen dann bekommst du noch mehr freunde als du schon hast arbeite erst mal an dir selber bevor du mit dem finger auf andere zeigst.
An sensemann von einer geplanten aktion auf der rennstrecke habe ich noch nix gehört was soll denn laufen ?
Ich persönlich werde mich an keiner aktion mehr beteiligen weil die solidarität im mountainbikeclub richtig mies ist.
Wir haben mit 2 mann den ganzen berg aufgeräumt ich habe die schnauze gestrichen voll.
Der HAZ artikel war so schlecht das ich darüber gar nicht weiter reden möchte.
An den trainingszeiten wird sich bestimmt in naher zukunft was ändern.
3mal die woche trainieren wurde nicht angenommen.
einzige ausnahme der cmp fahrer mit den roten aufklebern besten dank noch mal für deine treue
Training ist wieder am samstag 14 uhr wenn es nicht in strömen regnet 
die rennstrecke ist jetzt dank der veranstaltung sehr gut eingefahren 
wer baut am sonntag 12uhr  mit mir das Startgatter ab ?
wer hat die telefonmummer von nils ?
Martin


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (29. Juli 2005)

@martin
der CMP-Fahrer mit den roten Aufklebern ist eine Woche im Urlaub. Ich glaube er wird entäuscht sein das das Mittwochstraining in Zukunft ausfällt. Mich würde interessieren wie es mit der Zukunft des Vereines aussieht.
Wenn nicht öffendlich eine PM ist auch OK.
Gruss Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (29. Juli 2005)

Ich denke wir sollten die vereinsinternen Probleme nicht hier austragen, sondern uns ma zusammensetzen und besprechen...

Also back to topic!
Hat noch jemand Fotos gemacht?
Es waren doch noch andere Fotographen da.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (29. Juli 2005)

@xtccheetah: 
beklag dich nicht, dass die "deister-fraktion" dich nicht unterstützt. du bist nie auf den deister-trails, die meisten (unter anderem ich) haben dich nur ein paar mal im leben gesehen, und ich sags offen: der eindruck, den du hinterlassen hast, war nicht der beste, und nicht nur bei mir, und daran bist du wie gesagt nicht ganz unschuldig. du hast dich augeführt wie der "king of kaliberg" (das recht steht dir sicherlich zu, du hast alles organisiert, und dafür verdienst du unseren respekt), aber es hat im endeffekt nicht die sympatien und somit die untersützung gebracht, die dich selbst zufrieden stellen würde.


----------



## Fh4n (30. Juli 2005)

Fotos, Fotos:
http://fabianbecker.com/events/galleries/Red%20Bull%20Kali-Race%202005%20Hannover/data.php?name=Red Bull Kali-Race 2005 Hannover


----------



## Fh4n (31. Juli 2005)

So und noch ein paar:


----------



## Sensemann (1. August 2005)

Wow Wow Wow.
Leute, cool down!

@ Martin: Wer ist denn der CMP-Fahrer mit den roten Aufklebern?
Ich habe auch ein Firestorm mit roten Aufklebern...
Aber meine Nummer hast Du ja nun seit Samstag, sorry dass ich Dich so früh "überfallen" habe.  

@ "Deisterfraktion": Leider kenne ich euch nicht, auch kenne ich keine Strecken im Deister. Für mich war immer die Abfahrt zum Feggendorferstollen von der Kreuzbuche das Halsbecherischste. Aber ich würde euch echt mal gern kennenlernen. Auch wenn ihr den Bijan nicht mögt, solltet ihr ruhig dem Verein offen gegenüberstehen, der hat mehr als nur ein Mitglied! Und auch das ungemochte Mitgleid ist nur auf den ersten Blick 'nen Angeber. (bellende Hunde beißen nicht  )
Schaut doch einfach mal auf unserem Berg vorbei, es lohnt sich wirklich.
(Sonst hätte ich nicht den ganzen Berg mit einer Handsense gemäht)

@all: Das Rennen war purer Spaß. Laßt euch von dem pickierten HAZ-Reporter nicht abschrecken. der Berg ist toll. Am Mittwoch bin ich ab 17h da und mache auf. Ich würde ich freuen, wenn ein paar von euch vorbeischauen würden.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (1. August 2005)

@sensemann: ich glaub du bist da nicht so gut informiert: jeder der deister-fraktion war schon mal (oder mehrmals) auf dem kaliberg. wir waren am tag der eröffnung, und am anfang waren wir geradezu euphorisch, welche möglichkeiten uns der kaliberg mit dem dazugehörigen verein bot.


----------



## roofrockrider (2. August 2005)

sensemann jetzt weiss ich wer du bist. ich meine natürlich euch beide wenn ihr beide rote aufkleber habt.
e.geröllheimer woher kenn ich dich nur ???
alex man tritt in einen club ein und krempelt diesen von ihnen um, als aussenstehender kannst du nix bewirken, so von wegen wenn ich denn eintrete dann möchte ich aber...
auf alle fälle gute besserung dem alutech fahrer der eine woche vor dem rennen gestürzt ist.
Wann bauen wir endlich die Freeride Strecke?
wenn morgen das wetter freundlich bleibt ist ab 17 uhr die strecke offen 
ich habe das hinterrad vom espace vulkanisiert.
bis dahin und gute nacht
Martin


----------



## xtccheetah (3. August 2005)

So Jungs, jetzt räumen wir mal richtig auf!

Wenn wir schon Feuerholz reinknallen, 
dann soll es aber schon brennen wie Zunder!
Sachlich was ist das???
Jetzt zeig ich euch wie unsachlich man werden kann!

Ich war noch nicht richtig wach, die Veranstaltung war der Hammer!!!

Danke Martin für alles ohne dich hätten wir das nicht machen können
meinen Respekt hast du, ich verbeuge mich vor dir und deiner Arbeit.
Du hast so viel für diesen Verein gemacht, das ist unbezahlbar, man
kann sich immer auf dich verlassen. Was soll ich noch sagen, ausgezeichnet!!!

Danke Nils für den Startablauf und die harte Arbeit!

Danke Patrick und Eule für Shuttle-Dienst.

Danke Philipp für Sponsoring.

Danke Herr Nickel für die fette Unterstützung.

Danke klein Alex, Tim und Lucas für Fangnetz-Aufbau.

Danke Marcus + PC-Homeservice für Gastronomie.

Danke Tobias und Team für Musik.

Danke an Big Boy caprice und Sunny Side up, die Bands.

Danke den Zuschauern.

Danke Fabian für die Fotos.

Danke Lars + Freundin, Phillip, Benny und Denny für Anmeldung und Haftungsaufschlüsse

Danke Heiko, Waldi, Stephan, Gillian, Philo, Baptiste und Thorsten (im Krankenhaus)für die Streckenarbeiten.

Danke Falco Mille für die letzten Stunden Hilfe.

Danke Andreas für das Bagger-Fahren(werde wieder gesund).

Danke den Jungs, einem Vater von den Fahrern, Renke, Tammo u.a.,
dass sie zum Schluss den Schirm über den PC am Start gepackt haben, 
weil es geregnet hat. Danke für die Mühe aber mein PC ist trotzdem hin.
Schade der Verlust!

Danke an die Johanniter-Sanis vom OV Deister.

Danke an den Not Funk Dienst, für die Steckenposten. 

Ganz großes danke an die SEG Wunstorf-Johanniter von Chris für
das Ausleuchten des Berges, der Wahnsinn.

Also so viele Leute unter einen Hut zu bekommen wo jeder seine,
Arbeit macht, Respekt!!! Jetzt seht mal hinter die Kulissen.
Das nenne ich Organisation. Danke an alle, ihr seid es, die den Respekt 
von mir verdient habt. 

Mir ist jetzt erst bewusst geworden, was für einen Mammut-Projekt
wir gemeistert haben. Der Kracher!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lasst mich lügen, aber ich glaube in Deutschland gibt es keine
4-X-Strecke wo man geshuttlet werden muss und wo es so schwierig war
die Strecke auszuleuchten. Einzigartig das ganze.
Soll doch jemand mal versuchen das nachzumachen.

Ach ja soll mal jemand versuchen Red Bull für so eine Aktion zu gewinnen!

An alle, die sich diesen Schwachsinn nur mit anschauen,
und nichts dazu sagen, tut mir für echt leid.
Aber leider sind 99% dieser Foren schwachsinnig.

An Phillip, danke das du versuchst vom Thema abzulenken und
Ruhe einkehren lassen willst, sehr vernünftig. 

An Nils, danke dass du mich in Schutz nimmst.

An Martin, wenn die Leute sich über mich in Foren unterhalten
oder unsere Veranstaltungen mies machen, dann werde ich nicht
einfach nur da stehen und nichts tun. Obwohl es vernünftig
wäre.

An alle Vernünftigen, es tut mir leid, dass ich überhaupt etwas
geschrieben habe, hätte es besser gelassen.

[viele, viele Zeilen Text entfernt - habe den Beitrag nochmals gelesen und es stehen einfach zu viele Dinge in diesem Beitrag, die hier nicht hingehören. GIbt es zwischen euch Unstimmigkeiten, so klärt diese bitte außerhalb der Plattform mtb.-news.de. Ich denke ihr seid alle alt genug, um euch angemessen zu unterhalten?! Viel Erfolg dabei. Danke + Gruß, Sebastian]

Viel Spaß beim Fahrradfahren

Bijan  

geröllheimer müsste klein Alex's Vater sein


----------



## Deleted 28330 (3. August 2005)

mensch, immer locker bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roofrockrider (3. August 2005)

Napoleon jetzt bleibt aber auch mir die Spucke weg.
Ich habe gehört Johanneskraut hilft bei solchen Zuständen.


----------



## Quen (3. August 2005)

So, und nun kehrt hier bitte Ruhe ein - erwünscht sind nur noch Beiträge zum Rennen. Jegliche sonstige Diskussion könnt ihr gerne per E-Mail führen.

Sollte sich in diesem Thread nichts ändern, folgt umgehend das Schloss.

Sebastian


----------



## Banshee Rider (3. August 2005)

@F4hn: Schöne Bilder!   

Sorry Quen aber als Außenstehender muss ich auch mal was loswerden. 

@xtccheetah: Also deine Art wie du dich HIER aufführst übermittelt mir, dass doch du derjenige bist der sich hier mit unterbemittelt identifizieren kann. 



			
				xtccheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Oder, dass was ich fahre doch total schlecht ist.


Ist ja auch so   

Und wenn ich jetzt die Zusammenhänge korrekt interpretiere dann bist ja du derjenige Fahrer der bei der Poisonwerbung (S.91) in der MTB-Rider Ausgabe Juli 2005 zu sehen ist, mit deinem CMP Fully. Das nächste mal solltest du (wenn du es warst, wobei ich mir sicher bin) das Bild nicht horizontal spiegeln, sieht man auf dem ersten Blick du Vollpfosten-Vogel.   

Wir sehen uns 2006 in Ilmenau. 

/BR


----------



## Acki (3. August 2005)

Tut mir Leid Quen, aber ich muss nochmal etwas Sachliches loswerden:



			
				xtccheetah schrieb:
			
		

> An Acki, schreib mir keine E-Mails, spar dir das Gelaber!
> Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, **"hast du ruhig zu sein"!
> **Erzähl du mir nicht was sich hier gehört oder nicht.
> Ihr könnt mich mal alle Kreuzweise mit eurem Internet-Forum-
> ...



Das ist also deine Art, mit konstruktiver Kritik umzugehen !
Schade, dass Du es in den falschen Hals gekriegt hast.
Ich habe lediglich versucht, ( nicht vor allen Leuten ) einen Streit zu klären und zu erklären.
Anscheinend hast Du ein Image-Problem; jede Firma kümmert sich um ihr Image und jeder einzelne sollte es auch tun.
Mit dieser Antwort hast Du es jedoch nicht verbessert; im Gegenteil.
Da Du ja mündig bist, solltest Du auch kritikfähig sein und andere Leute nicht im Gegenzug beschimpfen.
Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn Du Kritik auf gleichem Niveau beantworten würdest.


----------



## xtccheetah (4. August 2005)

Sehr geehrte Herr Sebastian, alias Quen 

würdest du bitte deinen Riegel jetzt hier vorschieben. 
Entweder schließ den ganzen Thread oder lösch sämtliche Dinge, 
die mit dem Rennen nichts zu tun haben.

Bijan


----------



## Quen (4. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich weise euch nochmals darauf hin, euch in diesem Thread ausschließlich über das Rennen auszutauschen.

Sollte hier noch ein OT-Beitrag erfolgen, wird der Thread geschlossen.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (4. August 2005)




----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. August 2005)

Huiii, 

das DDD macht ja seinem Namen wieder alle Ehre. Ich kann verstehen, wenn die Emotionen so hoch kochen, schießlich geht es ja um viel Arbeit und Einsatz und all die Hoffnungen, an die man sein Herz so hängt. Red Bull als Sponsor zu bekommen ist schon eine Leistung und die Kooperation mit Behörden, Presse und sonstigen "Würdenträgern" und "Gatekeepern" erfordert mehr Fingerspitzengefühl und langen Atem, als viele in dem Alter haben. Also zollt dem Jung auch ein bissl Respekt, andererseits darf man ihm ruhig auch etwas mehr Sachlichkeit und weniger persönliche Attacken und Schimpfwörter wünschen. 

Letzten Endes müßten wir doch alle das gleiche Ziel anstreben, oder?   

Dank und Gruß,

der Max


----------



## Deisterbuddler (4. August 2005)

Hey Bijan, du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, daß ich mich einfach so von dir in diesem Maße beleidigen lasse!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (4. August 2005)

@quen:
ich versteh dich nicht: du lässt zu, dass dieser gegen alle forumsregeln verstoßender beitrag von bijan im forum steht (wäre schade drum, es ist ein meisterwerk geworden!), gibst uns aber keine gelegeheit, darauf zu antworten. es ist auch nicht so, dass wir den beitrag provoziert haben, womit bijans beitrag nur  als eine kleine steigerung angesehen werden könnte. der beitrag ist ungleich heftiger als alles, was im thread geschrieben wurde (davor UND danach!!!). wenn du bijans beitrag stehen lässt, lass uns dazu stellung nehmen. keiner von uns hat etwas unangemessenes geschrieben.
@xtccheetah:
ich glaub es hackt: erst diesen geilen beitrag schreiben, und dann bei quen petzen, er solle möglichst alle beiträge löschen, die nicht zum thema gehören.


----------



## Quen (4. August 2005)

Nabend!

Da es hier ja immer und immer wieder Anfeindungen und Stress gibt, schließe ich den Thread vorerst.

Geht einfach mal radfahren, denkt drüber nach ob ihr auf diese Art und Weise eure Unstimmigkeiten klären müsst.

Evtl. wird der Thread dann nochmal geöffnet und ihr könnt euch weiter über das Rennen austauschen, sofern dazu nicht schon alles gesagt ist...?!

Sebastian


----------

